
Apple Says Jobs Has Returned to Work - terpua
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/30/technology/companies/30apple.html
======
henning
Important to the author of the story: Steve + Apple are BFF again.

Less important: a man has overcome the worst of his medical problems and is
trying to get his life back together so he can keep doing the things he loves
and be with his family.

------
crux
The way Apple has dealt with this is itself telling. For so many years Steve
Jobs has been wholly identified with Apple—but now, even as he is returning,
and even after every word about his health is positive, Apple is keeping it as
low-key as possible. It's clear that however much influence he's retained, or
retaken, at Apple, and however long he intends to stick around, that there is
a mutual and seemingly permanent strategy in place to slowly and subtly
disassociate the one from the other, and to break down the axiom Steve ==
Apple in the minds of the public.

------
trickjarrett
It will be interesting to see what happens. I expect we'll hear precious
little just due to their normal cycle of announcements, not due to Jobs
reintegrating or anything.

The next "big" thing I expect is the release of Snow-Leopard.

------
seldo
I haven't seen a single picture of him since he got back. Does he _look_
healthy again?

~~~
rbanffy
I suppose not.

Although he has a brand new liver, the process of yanking the old one and
plugging a new one back in is painful, complex and aggressive. We are really
lousy from a maintenance point-of-view. Anyone would look like crap after a
liver transplant.

I wish him well. He did and has been doing important and interesting things.

~~~
DougWebb
My wife had a liver transplant (years before I met her) and I've learned from
her and her doctors that pretty much all liver transplant patients have a
rough first year or two. Expect to see Steve Jobs hospitalized a few times
over the next couple of years, suffering from rejection, hepatitis, CMV, and
various side-effects caused by the heavy immunosuppressants he's taking.
Eventually he'll find a balance of drugs that he can live with, but it's a
long, painstaking, trial-and-error process.

